# what wireless band is my Genie?



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

OK so the title of this thread is misleading now... I cannot connect the DirecTV app on my android phone to my DirecTV system. I though it was related to the wireless band..but I think it's more.



I've had my HR 44 set up for a while now, how do I know which wireless band I'm using? 2.4 or 5? 
I have a android with only 2.4 ghz and when I try to enter the IP address into the DirecTV app for phones and it says invalid address. 
Well I'm looking at my HR44 and it's telling me 10.0.1.34

I figure from there I can set the Out of Home stuff.

I didn't try using the GenieGo app yet because I thought everything I need will be on the DirecTV app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

woj027 said:


> I've had my HR 44 set up for a while now, how do I know which wireless band I'm using? 2.4 or 5?
> I have a android with only 2.4 ghz and when I try to enter the IP address into the DirecTV app for phones and it says invalid address.
> Well I'm looking at my HR44 and it's telling me 10.0.1.34
> 
> ...


You should be able to check your router and see what clients are on what band. You shouldn't be getting the invalid address if both bands are from the same dual-band router. Otherwise you have a problem with DHCP from two devices.

I'd rename the 5Ghz SSIDs to something like wojN so there's no future confusion.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

woj027 said:


> I've had my HR 44 set up for a while now, how do I know which wireless band I'm using? 2.4 or 5?


It shouldn't matter which band they are. If they are in different bands, they'll connect through the router.

If I had to guess, I'd say that the Genie or the Android device is connecting to a "Guest Network" and not the wired LAN.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I figure from there I can set the Out of Home stuff.


The OOH set up happens in your outer, that may help you to get there...


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok thanks for all the help... the router is a airport extreme and the two bands are "name" and "name5gz"

Not running a guest network anymore. 

so it sounds like it's more of a DHCP thing.. which I'm not sure what that means..


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

woj027 said:


> Ok thanks for all the help... the router is a airport extreme and the two bands are "name" and "name5gz"
> 
> Not running a guest network anymore.
> 
> *so it sounds like it's more of a DHCP thing.. which I'm not sure what that means..*


DHCP
The *Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol* (*DHCP*) is a standardized networking protocol used on Internet Protocol (IP) networks for dynamically distributing network configuration parameters, such as IP addresses for interfaces and services. With DHCP, computers request IP addresses and networking parameters automatically from a DHCP server, reducing the need for a network administrator or a user to configure these settings manually.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

so I've uninstalled the DirecTV app and reinstalled it and still no luck getting it to connect to my system.

any suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> so I've uninstalled the DirecTV app and reinstalled it and still no luck getting it to connect to my system.
> 
> any suggestions?


Have you configured your AE for OOH?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

My AE? (Airport Extreme?)

I can't connect to my system, so I have been unable to set anything up. 

I have other devices connected to the system. iPad with DirecTV app works fine. -- I just confirmed setup.

I checked their settings and the IP address is the same for in home use.. 10.0.1.34


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

woj027 said:


> I can't connect to my system, so I have been unable to set anything up.


Have you looked at the DHCP table (a list of devices the router has assigned addresses to) to see if the Android device is shown there?

The Airport Extreme defaults to using 10.0.1.x for the private LAN and 176.10.0.x for the guest network (both valid, but both rather obscure choices).

Does your broadband connection involve a modem-router combo (gateway)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> My AE? (Airport Extreme?)


Yes, try doing the set up manually. There is a thread here that shows how to set up the AE manually. I posted some pictures there of the AE GUI. I also have an AE


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are the pictures

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

everything you show in the pictures is the same for me except I don't have a guest network and IP range goes to 200 and my GenieGo is within my IP range...10.0.1.13


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> Have you looked at the DHCP table (a list of devices the router has assigned addresses to) to see if the Android device is shown there?
> 
> The Airport Extreme defaults to using 10.0.1.x for the private LAN and 176.10.0.x for the guest network (both valid, but both rather obscure choices).
> 
> Does your broadband connection involve a modem-router combo (gateway)?


I'm using an app on my android called "WiFi Analyzer" by Kevin Yuan

In it I can see "LAN Neighbors" I don't see my phone on the list.

I'm using a Netgear Surfboard 6141 modem that goes to my AE that then send a line back to a router/switch (?)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> everything you show in the pictures is the same for me except I don't have a guest network and IP range goes to 200 and my GenieGo is within my IP range...10.0.1.13


Then I would start by making those changes&#8230;.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

so maybe a little bit more disclosure.... 

I'm in a beta program and this phone is a beta phone from xyz company. I just tried to run the GenieGo app and it said I cannot run this on a rooted device. Would that possibly be a/the problem?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Then I would start by making those changes&#8230;.


if I have addresses that are already in use above 85 like you show will they find new addresses within my boundaries after I change them?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> so maybe a little bit more disclosure....
> 
> I'm in a beta program and this phone is a beta phone from xyz company. I just tried to run the GenieGo app and it said I cannot run this on a rooted device. Would that possibly be a/the problem?


That is ONE of the problems. While DIRECTV® does not support rooted or Jailbroken devices, some folks have found out ways around that problem. Although I don't think is kosher to discuss that here. Who ever is brave enough to run rooted or jailbroken, should be brave enough to find the fixes by themselves


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> if I have addresses that are already in use above 85 like you show will they find new addresses within my boundaries after I change them?


IP addresses are usually given out in chronological order, so chances are you are not using anything above 50 (unless you have more than 50 devices). But in case you are, a reset of the device is required to get a new IP addy


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> That is ONE of the problems. While DIRECTV® does not support rooted or Jailbroken devices, some folks have found out ways around that problem. Although I don't think is kosher to discuss that here. Who ever is brave enough to run rooted or jailbroken, should be brave enough to find the fixes by themselves


Ok I will accept that. 
I didn't root the phone, it came to me that way. it's running Android 4.4.4 That might be why I have had trouble with other apps crashing all together.

I just won't be able to run the DirecTV app.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah but if it's beta and not rooted that may be the real issue as it's showing jail when it's not maybe. 

May not be around that until the phones software is fully baked.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

woj027 said:


> so maybe a little bit more disclosure....
> 
> I'm in a beta program and this phone is a beta phone from xyz company. I just tried to run the GenieGo app and it said I cannot run this on a rooted device. Would that possibly be a/the problem?


Just google it, there is definitely ways to make it work with rooted and jailbroken phones, probably can't discuss here though.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> Just google it, there is definitely ways to make it work with rooted and jailbroken phones, probably can't discuss here though.


I appreciate the suggestion. I might, but since I'm beta testing the phone, I may just wait and see how long I get to keep it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

woj027 said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. I might, but since I'm beta testing the phone, I may just wait and see how long I get to keep it.


Sounds like a good conclusion, esp. If you have an iPad, why bother with the phone (unless of course you have to use it on cell service).


----------

